# mysql-connect-c with mysql-client 5.7



## rrsum (Feb 3, 2018)

I went to upgrade my mysql-server from 5.6 to 5.7 and pkg indicated it would uninstall mysql-connector-c.  Checking the latter's requirements, connector-c does indeed require 5.6, and apparently it is a dependency on libmysqlclient.so.18.  Seems strange that it would not work under 5.7.  Is there really no way to make mysql-connector-c work with 5.7?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2018)

Set this in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= mysql=5.7
```

The official packages are always built using the defaults, and the default version of MySQL is 5.6. If you want/need to deviate from the defaults you will have to build from ports.


----------



## dhenzler (Feb 13, 2018)

Linux Mint runs with 7.1 just fine.  I don't understand why these can't be the same...  Perhaps I'm just too uninformed.

I'm going to Nginx and Postgresql with PHP7.1 to run Nextcloud 12.x as an experiment to test ZFS vs Mint BTRFS...a way around the limitations


----------

